# Recommend Overclockable mobo below Rs.3000



## jeffrain123 (Sep 3, 2008)

I need a mobo to overclock my e6300. It should have integrated graphics as i dont have graphic card


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmm, I think-

*Jetway JIN73M2-PDG-VTLF 630i* for Rs.3100


*Based on the nForce 630i chipset:*

NVIDIA GeForce7100/nForce630i (MCP73PV) Chipset
Support Intel LGA775 Core Processor Family
Integrated Geforce 7100 GFX Core processor
Support FSB 1333MHz
 Advanced 4-Phase PWM Design
 TWO DDR2 800 Memory DIMMs Supported
 Support 4 Serial ATA2 Devices with RAID 0, 1, 5,0+1
 Support DVI Output
 Gigabit LAN Supported
 Azalia 8 Channel Audio CODEC
 CPU Vcore 7-Shift
 Micro ATX Form Factor

......................................................................................................

You config is nice, you'll be able to push the e6300 to some 3GHz - 3.33GHz if you are a good OCer. I suggest don't go beyond 2.83GHz since it won't show much increase after that, and this leaves some room for your processor to breathe

Get the I suppose 9600GT soon and this rig will perform very nice even with latest games.

BTW: 9600GT Xpert Vision 512mb ddr3 comes for Rs.5500


----------

